# Hooray!!!



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

I have only managed to get to both applications this afternoon, and I would like to inform you that both your and ......... applications have been finalised and approved for entry into New Zealand. Your endorsed passport has been placed with the outward mail to be returned to you via the Visa Application Centre – TT Visa Services, tomorrow afternoon. Safe travels to New Zealand, and all the best for your stay.

Tickets to book!!!


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------

